# General > Classified Marketplace >  33" Saw Mill Blade

## woodsman86

Knowing there was a few knife makers here, I thought I would offer this here before it is put on eBay. 

Old Saw Mill Blade that is 33" across and 3/16" thick. No heavy pitting, just rusty. I am sure it would make lots of great knives with character or a nice wall decoration!

Though wet in the pictures, it is now being stored in my garage and will be dry when you receive it.

Asking $125 plus $30-$50 for shipping depending on your location (it is heavy). International is available, ask for a quote (around $150-$170). 

I accept Paypal or Money Order.

Any questions or comments, feel free.

IMG_2911.jpgIMG_2912.jpgIMG_2913.jpg

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Woodsman, just a heads up it is 3/16" thick.

----------


## woodsman86

yeah yeah...that's what I meant  :Whistling:  thanks

----------


## woodsman86

Price Reduction, $100 plus shipping.

----------

